# 7 Days Late and BFN



## jeteallday

I am in limbo! I am 7 days late and AF is no where to be found. Has anyone been this late and had a BFN's and turned up with a BFP? I have never been this late, my cycle is like clockwork. I contacted my doctor and they basically just told me to wait it out another 3 weeks. 3 WEEKS? I am going to go crazy waiting that long! I just want to know if I am or if I am not ... GRRRRRRRR. :wacko: :af:


----------



## Lou1004

Any update? I'm in the same boat - 5 days late today and I've had 3 BFN on different days with 3 different brands of tests. I have an appt next week to see the doc and find out what's up.


----------



## jeteallday

Hi Lou! I am now 12-13 days late for my period. I went to the doctor today and she told me that it was still VERY early and it's not surprising to get a negative result on a HPT at this time. She said she could have me go do a blood test but her recommendation was to wait another week since it could still be too early for even the blood test. She actually told me that she didn't turn up a positive result on either a blood test or a HPT until she was 2 month pregnant herself and that it is totally normal. I've decided to just wait it out until my next appt next week and then go from there. 
Do you have any symptoms? How long is your cycle usually? This is the first time I've ever been late before and my cycles are usually 26-27 days. Good luck!


----------



## Lou1004

The only time I've ever been late is when I was pregnant. My cycles are also 26-27 days (mostly 26). The two times I've been pregnant I got BFP'S pretty quickly after missing my period. My first pregnancy ended in miscarriage at 9 weeks but I tested positive right away -i don't remember exactly when I tested but I had been trying for almost two years to get pregnant so I know I didn't wait long once my period was missed. Second pregnancy I tested the day before AF was due because it was my 40th bday and I was going out drinking and didn't want to drink if pregnant. Got a BFN and three days later with AF being a no show I tested again and got a BFP. Funny thing though I got the test out of the trash been that I took on my bday and it was showing BFP now. Long story short I have a beautiful 2.5 yr old daughter now. I have so many symptoms right now! Nauseated every day off and on all day, pain in my SI joints, little twinges in my sides at night (like pinching). I don't r how you have the pop patience to wait for your blood test! I'm hoping to get one when I see my doc Tuesday. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Lou1004

I went to my doc appt today and it turned out she cancelled her week due to some emergency! Ugh! I didn't get the message and showed up at the doc office. They said none of the other doctors could see me so I went to a clinic. Finally got a positive pee test! The doc said the line was faint so it was hard to tell but sent me for blood work. A line is a line to me! I'll have my blood test results in 48 hours but I'd say I'm pregnant! Any update on your end?


----------



## jeteallday

Hi! That is great news! Congrats, you're right a line is a line. I am still in limbo, I have a doc appt tomorrow for a pap and a blood test, but I doubt I will find anything out until I get the results of the blood test back. I am 19 days late for AF as of today.


----------



## Lou1004

Got my blood test back and it says <1. It also showed a chart and the chart says <5 is non pregnant. The doctor hasn't called me yet but the lab now posts results online so that's where I got my results. I've read lots of stories about people getting negative blood and urine tests and still being pregnant. So I'm back to feeling confused.


----------



## jeteallday

Lou1004 said:


> Got my blood test back and it says <1. It also showed a chart and the chart says <5 is non pregnant. The doctor hasn't called me yet but the lab now posts results online so that's where I got my results. I've read lots of stories about people getting negative blood and urine tests and still being pregnant. So I'm back to feeling confused.

How many days are you late? I spotted yesterday like just twice only when I wiped it was brown, thought my period was coming on so wore a pad all night and NOTHING. When to the bathroom this morning peed and there was a bit more spotting still brownish pinkish. Now clue what is going on... I'm 20 days late this is so crazy. Sigh. I have a doc Appt today with my OBGYN hopefully I can get some answers. Sorry about your blood test. :( Now what? Have you had any spotting? Any sign of your aF?


----------



## Lou1004

I'm only 13 days late. No spotting at all. I still have not been given my blood test results by the doctor just my own online check. I have an appointment with my family doc on the 19th so I guess I'll just wait and see what happens before now and then. Hope your OBGYN appt goes well.


----------



## Lou1004

Well AF showed up this morning.


----------



## jeteallday

Mine started too. :(


----------



## Lou1004

So strange. Many it was the way the planets aligned ;)


----------



## jeteallday

Maybe but i am tired of the games!!!! Why can't it be simple? You miss your period and you're pregnant, done deal! lol :thumbup:


----------



## sb51416

So happy for you!


----------



## RawrGirl

jeteallday and Lou1004,

I so feel your pain. I think I had a CP this last cycle. So heartbreaking. I see you guys haven't posted since Jul...so if you're still TTC, wishing us all a BFP this cycle!


----------



## jeteallday

Hi there rawrGirl yes still TTC. How is it going for you?


----------



## RawrGirl

Eh. Only CD 10. Getting frustrated/discouraged. Getting tired of forced BD, lol. Will be happy when it's back to spontaneous and romantic.


----------



## Jojobaby1995

I'm in the same boat . I'm very late and been getting bfn tests


----------

